# I need the Chinarello guys to make me one of these.



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

View attachment 282853


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Wholesale specialized venge - Buy Low Price specialized venge Lots on Aliexpress.com

I'm pretty sure that they can paint it as you like


----------

